# Vintage Mahlkonig



## pev (Mar 6, 2019)

So, I was idly perusing the web the other day and came across the Vintage Mahlkonig grinders and think they're absolutely beautiful compared to modern beasts and found myself going down a long rabbit hole reading about them. If you're not sure what Im on about, have a look at the W1BN and EK1 for example :

https://www.eurosam.sk/en/mahlkonig-w1bn-grinder-old-fashioned-combination-of-design-and-precision/

Now, I love the idea of restoring a beautiful old grinder - however, assuming the basics go well and one could adapt new / modern burrs onto one, from what ive read so far, it's inconclusive as to whether one could get a decent espresso grind. Im not expecting EK43 level performance from a 60 year old machine, but id like to know its possible to get something as acceptable as an average modern espresso grinder... Has anyone ever had a crack at anything similar here?


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Not sure if this would be practical, but absolutely stunning!


----------



## pev (Mar 6, 2019)

ArisP said:


> Not sure if this would be practical, but absolutely stunning!


 Well that's the million dollar question of course! It does seem like some of the early ones have relatively small burrs and grinding chambers that are part of the motor housing casting, but some of the 50's / 60's ones look to be larger (65mm ish) and have grind sections that bolt onto the motor housing which could present interesting opportunities for adventures via CNC...


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

If memory serves, those original grinders were made for spice grinding. If that is indeed the case here, then without any sort of modern modification, the grind size and uniformity would most likely not be suitable for espresso as compared to a modern grinder.

Do keep us updated though if you do take the dive!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

@jimbojohn55 has done one, with a little help from myself.

Go check out the pimp my... thread somewhere on here!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi your only problem it you can't get burrs in that size anywhere and the motor spins at 2800rpm

On the plus side they look fantastic

They run on solid phosphor bronze bearings but you can get them

Because of the speed and burr size 53mm they won't ever be brilliant

But they do look the dogs 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just because it is beautiful here is mine


----------



## pev (Mar 6, 2019)

Ah thank @*coffeechap!*

The other thread was interesting to read - if you don't mind, ive got a few questions about yours!



Do you use it regularly or is it more just for the joy of it? Ideally if I do one, id want it to be good enough to become my main grinder.


How do you find the espresso grind? Many of the discussions on the German forums sound like they're saying that they won't go fine enough for espresso, even if they re-machine the housing and burr carriers...


Did you find (or machine) new burrs or are they the originals? Any thoughts on them?


Are there any parts that you found cant be replaced or re-created being vintage?


Is there anything you'd choose to do differently if restoring again?


Im still reading up a lot (i.e. surfing the web with intent), but even though I adore how the W1BN looks, it seem that the beautiful, but not quite as attractive EK2B might be more what I should personally hunt for as it uses 64.5mm burrs which I think offers more options, plus the housing for the grinder isn't part of the main motor housing casting which potentially offers more experimental options... Have you ever seen these yourself or have any thought?

Thanks!


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

I have a question too; what were you thinking picking red and green tiles to go with a gold grinder?? ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ArisP said:


> I have a question too; what were you thinking picking red and green tiles to go with a gold grinder?? ?


 Not my tiles


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Not my tiles


Not my tiles anymore either, mine are now much cooler, non of that fired earth stuff 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------

